

The Android Toolbox Project - Amokrane
http://www.chentir.com/?p=1514

======
maxko87
This would be a great tool to have. One thing to watch out for is version
incompatibilities, which are a much bigger problem in Android than other
frameworks.

~~~
nembleton
Not only that but also devices fragmentation. Google is doing much to address
this, but there's still an ocean of troubles in this field. If a guy would
have enough patience and traction to get an "android compatibility framework",
he would surely be a hot shot. I'll dig into that maybe :) Or does that exists
already? AFAIK not yet. Any input?

~~~
sanxiyn
<http://actionbarsherlock.com/> would be a good piece in Android compatibility
framework. I am not aware of anything comprehensive though.

~~~
nembleton
Great. Correct, I almost forgot it. Thanks for the input. I'll dig into that.

------
nembleton
Seems to have been tried out before with not enough traction to get relevant.
But I believe that now that Android tools and community are getting stronger,
it could make sense. Ruby Toolbox is just great. So it's a very good model to
base on. imo.

------
trimbo
Wouldn't Maven suffice?

~~~
Amokrane
Saying that Maven does the trick is like saying that Bundler does what Ruby-
Toolbox does which is not the case. The key point here is to be able to
recognize quickly which dependency to add given some requirements.

------
oneilse14
I would love this. Here's to hoping it takes off.

